# electric blue jack dempsey



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

i got a phone call to day from my mate,he got a EBJD come into him and asked if i wanted it.well i ripped his hand of,picking it up the weekend.:2thumb:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

where did he get it from?

unless there's been a vast improvement the only half decent ebjds are from jeff rapps. The majority don't seem to last long, or are mishapen and prone to disease.


hope it's a goodun though


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

i know what you mean mate,i have my eye on them for a few years but knew they come with problems.i told my mate to keep an eye on it for a few days.not sure where he got it from at the moment,he was a bit busy to talk on the phone due to the shop being busy.

i know many people have had problems with them over the years,but if its a good one i have a stunning fish on my hands.:2thumb:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

i had a look at jeff rapps stock list,he has one or two nice fish.lol

do you deal with jeff rapps mike.:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Score  Very nice fish they are.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Score  Very nice fish they are.


hi ash,i dont think i can wait.might pop in tomorrow to take a look at the little chap.lol


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

was going to say what mike said. the only have decent ones i saw were at WT 3 years or so back and i took them. there were 3 decent ones amongst 20 or so distinctly average oness. all turnedo ut to be male and so i sold them. 

hopefully these will be vast improvements to the average stuff we get at the moment


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

carpy said:


> was going to say what mike said. the only have decent ones i saw were at WT 3 years or so back and i took them. there were 3 decent ones amongst 20 or so distinctly average oness. all turnedo ut to be male and so i sold them.
> 
> hopefully these will be vast improvements to the average stuff we get at the moment


hi carpy,as i said mate i know they have had problems with this fish in the past.i have been put of by al the reports i have had.my mate tells me this is the one i am looking for.lol

popping in tomorrow to take a look at it,i dont have to have it.:2thumb:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> hi carpy,as i said mate i know they have had problems with this fish in the past.i have been put of by al the reports i have had.my mate tells me this is the one i am looking for.lol
> 
> popping in tomorrow to take a look at it,i dont have to have it.:2thumb:


we all want pics!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

carpy said:


> we all want pics!


We do. And unlike _some_ people () you do sometimes give us them


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> We do. And unlike _some_ people () you do sometimes give us them


 
p**s off ash lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> p**s off ash lol


LOL. You know you love me. You free sunday afternoon?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

nah, playing cricket sunday from 2 onwards till about 7, then pub till about 9.


I dunno when i'll next be free mate, got a lot of work on at the moment. Lots of new staff and a lot of old staff being let go. So I've got to train up and help the new guys who have been given way to much stuff for their level of experience, and then I've got all the excess work as well. Feels like the 4 of us left are running the bloody place. Should be able to ease off mid-late september though if you're around then?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> nah, playing cricket sunday from 2 onwards till about 7, then pub till about 9.
> 
> 
> I dunno when i'll next be free mate, got a lot of work on at the moment. Lots of new staff and a lot of old staff being let go. So I've got to train up and help the new guys who have been given way to much stuff for their level of experience, and then I've got all the excess work as well. Feels like the 4 of us left are running the bloody place. Should be able to ease off mid-late september though if you're around then?


Ahhh ok, no worries. Erm... not really, lol. Busy from the 13th onwards I am afraid... :hmm:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

want pics today!!!!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I love EBJD... (yay cichlid love!) 



mike515 said:


> nah, playing cricket sunday from 2 onwards till about 7, then pub till about 9.


Old man. :bash:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> I love EBJD... (yay cichlid love!)
> 
> 
> 
> Old man. :bash:


 
little boy


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> little boy


*Big *boy.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> *Big *boy.


sorry, i wasn't sure if you knew how to wipe your own arse yet or not


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> sorry, i wasn't sure if you knew how to wipe your own arse yet or not


Really bad comeback there. :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

esfa are you saying cricket is for old people then.:devil:

i went to take a look at them today,i must say guys they was stunning.they was full of colour and very active,my mate said they are also eating well.its all looking good at the moment.

i might pick the fish up tomorrrow or i might give it a extra day at the shop.:2thumb:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> esfa are you saying cricket is for old people then.:devil:
> 
> i went to take a look at them today,i must say guys they was stunning.they was full of colour and very active,my mate said they are also eating well.its all looking good at the moment.
> 
> i might pick the fish up tomorrrow or i might give it a extra day at the shop.:2thumb:


Yes! Go play some rugby! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

ah you like a sport where men lay on each other.:whistling2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> Yes! Go play some rugby! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I used to play rugby. I don't anymore because my old team play on saturdays and I have to work saturdays.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> ah you like a sport where men lay on each other.:whistling2:


Of course. :flrt:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

i might also be picking up a scarlet plec L25 over the weekend.:2thumb:


----------

